
Zeigarnik Effect - tablet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeigarnik_effect
======
wilsonbright
Didn't know there is word for it. Thank you for sharing. I see that quite
often in me. I guess it is primarily as seen in Gestalt principle we are
looking at the closure of tasks like patterns.

